# rocks bottom 3/13



## jblaze29 (Feb 25, 2010)

this is opening weekend at rocks...i got bout 12 bikes with me who else is going??


----------



## jblaze29 (Feb 25, 2010)

i would definetly be there but gotta work til 7 on saturday..plus doing some work to my bike right now sucked a lil water in the tail pipe 2 weekends ago:doh:..it happens..but guys i ride with will be there...artic cat 1000 couple green prowler 1000s..lined brute with 31s so i imagine youll see them


----------



## jblaze29 (Feb 25, 2010)

already taking off 2 sats this month one for rocks bottom and one for anniversary at end of month...where do you live...rocks is in forest ms which is on 20 headed towards meridian maybe 30 mins r so from jackson


----------



## jblaze29 (Feb 25, 2010)

heard that..well hopefully you can get to rocks next weekend and we can link up


----------



## jblaze29 (Feb 25, 2010)

www.rocksbottomoffroad.com


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Rocks is BAD ASSSSSSSS


----------



## bruteboy (Jan 11, 2010)

the 30 backs will be diggin in sat at copiah and then oh yea...rocks next sat.good times and good brews a comin gonna be a good spring and summer


----------



## the grizzly muder (Dec 24, 2009)

ill be there i got 15 bikes and sxs


----------



## 09redbrute (Feb 24, 2010)

i'll be there with a coola full of brews and a good attitude... any miller lite fans? come holla at ya boy


----------



## jblaze29 (Feb 25, 2010)

brute boy is that you mike


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

DjScrimm said:


> Rocks is BAD ASSSSSSSS


 yes


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

ya'll dont forget we have all the rocks pdf waivers & info. stickied here at the top in this section.

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2419


----------



## bruteboy (Jan 11, 2010)

yea jblaze,it is I.the grizz gonna be ready for rocks? keith told me you've sunk some money in that thing,yea i'll be there early with yall with some cold taste great,less filling


----------



## jblaze29 (Feb 25, 2010)

ya ive got all my stuff ordered..should startn rolling in but not in time for me to have it done before rocks...but i will be there no doubt..are you riding with keith and chris


----------



## bruteboy (Jan 11, 2010)

*rocks*

Nah I'm going in my truck cause I may bring my boy with me.But ill be there sometime in the morning


----------



## BlackedOutBF (Feb 6, 2010)

I will def be there.... Its gonna be miller time before ya know it!!! Hey Johnny you ridin with us down there?


----------



## jblaze29 (Feb 25, 2010)

i will know fo sho today i call you after while


----------

